# Norwegian: oppgjør



## Grefsen

I'd like to know what some of the possible English translations could be of *oppgjør* as it is used in the picture caption from the following article:


https://www.fotball.no/Landslag_og_...2013/Toppkamp-i-Toppserien--LSK-moter-Stabak/



> TOPPKAMP: Det er fjorårets to beste lag på kvinnesiden som møtes i LSK-hallen. Her jubler Marit Sandvei etter scoring i fjorårets *oppgjør.*




Here's my attempt at a partial translation of the caption:

TOP MATCH: These are last year's top two teams on the women's side that meet at LSK Hall. Marit Sandvei celebrates after scoring last year's ??


----------



## Ben Jamin

*Oppgjør *in this context means something like "final settlement", "final account regulation", "getting even", but I don't know if there is an English word that corresponds exactly in the meaning.


----------



## bicontinental

I just wanted to add to the above that in sports reporter lingo, the word _oppgjør_ seems to be used as a popular synonym for _kamp_ i.e. _game_ or (sports) _event-competition_. As Ben Jamin pointed out, the word is used in various contexts and frequently has a stronger meaning closer to _a confrontation_ or a_ batte to settle a dispute or controversy_. It is used figuratively as well, _oppgjøret med ondskapen, med fortiden _etc. 
Bic.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen!  


Ben Jamin said:


> *Oppgjør *in this context means something like "final settlement", "final account regulation", "getting even", but I don't know if there is an English word that corresponds exactly in the meaning.


Perhaps this is one of those Norwegian words like *dugnad* that can't be directly translated into a single English word.



bicontinental said:


> I just wanted to add to the above that in sports reporter lingo, the word _oppgjør_ seems to be used as a popular synonym for _kamp_ i.e. _game_ or (sports) _event-competition_. As Ben Jamin pointed out, the word is used in various contexts and frequently has a stronger meaning closer to _a confrontation_ or a_ batte to settle a dispute or controversy_. It is used figuratively as well, _oppgjøret med ondskapen, med fortiden _etc.
> Bic.


Could possible translations for *oppgjøret med ondskapen *be "the controversial match" or "the disputed match"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for hjelpen!
> Perhaps this is one of those Norwegian words like *dugnad* that can't be directly translated into a single English word.
> 
> Could possible translations for *oppgjøret med ondskapen *be "the controversial match" or "the disputed match"?


Rather: the final battle against the evil (or forces of Evil)


----------



## raumar

It may be useful to separate some of the different meanings of _oppgjør_, even though they are related. 

First,_ oppgjør_ is used in trade, banking, and accounting, maybe with several meanings. I am no expert on this terminology, but my dictionary uses "settlement" as a translation for _oppgjør_ in this context (for example "settlement of an account").

Second, _oppgjør_ is also used in the context of negotiations between trade unions and employers. _Lønnsoppgjør_ means "wages settlement".

Third, there is the more dramatic meaning -- which Ben has described. Ben and Grefsen asked whether this meaning of _oppgjør_ could be translated into a single English word. How about "showdown"? Or maybe "reckoning"; "the day of reckoning" would be _oppgjørets time_ in Norwegian.

Fourth, as Bic pointed out, _oppgjør_ is used as a synonym for "match" in the context of sport. _Fjorårets oppgjør_ means "last year's match", and it does not necessarily imply that last year's match was dramatic.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for svaret ditt *raumar!* 


raumar said:


> It may be useful to separate some of the different meanings of _oppgjør_, even though they are related.
> 
> First,_ oppgjør_ is used in trade, banking, and accounting, maybe with several meanings. I am no expert on this terminology, but my dictionary uses "settlement" as a translation for _oppgjør_ in this context (for example "settlement of an account")...
> 
> Third, there is the more dramatic meaning -- which Ben has described. Ben and Grefsen asked whether this meaning of _oppgjør_ could be translated into a single English word. How about "showdown"? Or maybe "reckoning"; "the day of reckoning" would be _oppgjørets time_ in Norwegian.
> 
> Fourth, as Bic pointed out, _oppgjør_ is used as a synonym for "match" in the context of sport. _Fjorårets oppgjør_ means "last year's match", and it does not necessarily imply that last year's match was dramatic.


Perhaps "decisive match" would be the best translation for *oppgjør *in my example.  The result of that particular match between LSK Kvinner and Stabæk ended up determining which team won the league championship and which team finished in second place.


----------



## basslop

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for svaret ditt *raumar!*
> Perhaps "decisive match" would be the best translation for *oppgjør *in my example.  The result of that particular match between LSK Kvinner and Stabæk ended up determining which team won the league championship and which team finished in second place.



I am sorry but that is not closer to a solution because "decisive" means "avgjørende" so that would just be "avgjørende kamp/opggjør".  How about "confrontation"?


----------



## raumar

basslop said:


> I am sorry but that is not closer to a solution because "decisive" means "avgjørende" so that would just be "avgjørende kamp/oppgjør".  How about "confrontation"?



That is a good suggestion. But the reason why I translated "fjorårets oppgjør" as "last year's match", was that I understood this part of the text as information about when and where the photo was taken. In that case, it might not really matter whether the match was decisive or not.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for mer nyttig informasjon!  Jeg lærer mye av dette emnet. 


basslop said:


> I am sorry but that is not closer to a solution because "decisive" means "avgjørende" so that would just be "avgjørende kamp/opggjør".  How about "confrontation"?


At least in American English (AE), I don't think "confrontation" is used as a synonym for "game" or "match" in sports articles.  

However, your post made me think of another possibility.   

Sometimes sports journalists refer to a "game" or "match" as being a "contest."  Here are two definitions of "contest" I found:


1. a race, conflict, or other competition between rivals, as for a prize.


2. struggle for victory or superiority.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/contest



raumar said:


> That is a good suggestion. But the reason why I translated "fjorårets oppgjør" as "last year's match", was that I understood this part of the text as information about when and where the photo was taken. In that case, it might not really matter whether the match was decisive or not.


So basically what it comes down to is that when the word *opggjør* is used in a Norwegian sports article there's a good chance that it's probably just being used as a synonym for *kamp.*


----------

